# Graycliff Turbo greycliff g2 turbo Cigar Review - Very good cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Another OVER-PRICED winner from Graycliff. This cigar is far from being worth $20. Maybe $7 or $8 tops.
Offers a good solid flavor and is worth ...

Read the full review here: Graycliff Turbo greycliff g2 turbo Cigar Review - Very good cigar!


----------

